
Can Disqus And Profy Set Bloggers Free? - jmorin007
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/can_disqus_and_profy_set_bloggers_free_
======
tomsucks
What about Intense Debate? It's a disqus alternative, although I didn't use
either to such great extents that I'd know what's better.

<http://www.intensedebate.com/>

